# [Suspend2] module nvidia pose problème

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

J'essaye d'utiliser l'hibernation pour mon pc, mais j'ai cette erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> Some modules failed to unload: nvidia
> 
> hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in ModulesUnloadBlacklist (use --force to override).

 

Si je fais le forcing, ca marche, mais au redémarrage ca plante un peu.

J'avais lu que cela venait d'agpgart, mais j'utilise une carte PCI....

Aussi, quand l'hibernation s'est mise en route, il a carrément stoppé le pc "sec" (comme si j'appuyais sur le bouton)

Merci de votre aide

----------

## geekounet

S'il le module est blacklisté, c'est justement pour la raison qu'il ne fonctionne pas avec le suspend2. Donc à priori il n'y a pas de solution, à part passer au driver libre (nouveau)

----------

## Animatrix

Donc je n'ai rien à faire.

Pourtant, j'ai lu que si on désactivé l'agpgart dans le kernel, ca marchait...

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

dans le fichier common du dossier hibernate il me semble qu'il y a une référence au module nvidia, à regarder de plus près  :Wink: 

----------

## Animatrix

S'agit-il du fichier /etc/hibernate/common.conf ?

----------

## TTK

Si tu cherches bien tu trouveras un patch pour le driver proprio qui permet à certains de fonctionner avec suspend2. Moi ça marche pas, j'ai parfois de gros freeze alors j'ai laissé tomber.

Tu auras peut être plus de chance, en particulier si tu n'utilises pas vesa-tng.

Ma "solution": quitter X avant de faire l'hibernation.

Ca se relance très très vite car tout est en cache. Un coup de startx et zou.

----------

## geekounet

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Ma "solution": quitter X avant de faire l'hibernation.
> 
> Ca se relance très très vite car tout est en cache. Un coup de startx et zou.

 

Ouais enfin ça perd un peu l'intérêt de la chose, t'es obligé de tout relancer et tout. Alors que moi quand je reviens du suspend2 je retrouve mes terms ouverts, la musique d'amarok qui reprend, tout ça ...  :Smile: 

----------

## SnowBear

En parlant de suspend2 (désolé de m'incruster).

Sur mes pcs lorsque je mets le pc en hibernation puis que je le redémarre grub prends une plombe à s'afficher (pas loin d'une minute je pense), vous aussi ?

Animatrix > oui c'est bien ce common là.

----------

## Animatrix

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> En parlant de suspend2 (désolé de m'incruster).
> 
> Sur mes pcs lorsque je mets le pc en hibernation puis que je le redémarre grub prends une plombe à s'afficher (pas loin d'une minute je pense), vous aussi ?
> 
> Animatrix > oui c'est bien ce common là.

 

Pour grub, il me fait la même chose.

Or ce problème n'arrive que quand j'arrête le pc brutalement, alors suspend2 n'arrêterait pas le pc comme il faut ?

----------

## SnowBear

Suspend2 sous gentoo (ou du moins la conf de base) pose problème avec grub.

J'ai fait quelques tests sur un pc debian et grub se charge normalement sans le moindre problème après une hibernation.

----------

## Temet

Je viens rétablir une bourde : mon pc fonctionne très bien avec les drivers nvidia proprio et le suspend2 marche NICKEL! (enfin, surtout sur le disque... sur la ram, il n'aime pas les suspend à répétition)

----------

## SnowBear

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je viens rétablir une bourde : mon pc fonctionne très bien avec les drivers nvidia proprio et le suspend2 marche NICKEL! (enfin, surtout sur le disque... sur la ram, il n'aime pas les suspend à répétition)

 

Le chargement de grub est immédiat ?

----------

## Temet

Euh, grub marche normalement oui.

----------

## SnowBear

Tu peux mettre en ligne tes fichiers de configs de grub et ceux de suspend2 ?

Sur toutes mes machines ça prends une plombe :'( .

----------

## Temet

Non, je ne peux pas... car j'ai internet qu'au boulot car France Télécom n'aime pas du tout dégrouper les lignes pour les abonnés qui ne sont pas chez Orange et que pour le moment ma Freebox n'est qu'un objet déco...

Ceci dit, je n'ai rien fait pour Grub! J'ai une conf normale de chez normale :p

----------

## SnowBear

Moi aussi et pourtant ça prends une plombe :'(

----------

## Animatrix

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Moi aussi et pourtant ça prends une plombe :'(

 Finalement, ca marche avec le driver proprio nvidia.

Comme toi, grub met une plombe.

Aussi, pour hiberner, tu fais quelle commande ?

Moi je dois faire un sudo hibernate --force

----------

## SnowBear

moi juste sudo hibernate

----------

## Animatrix

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> moi juste sudo hibernate

 Tu n'as pas cette erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> Some modules failed to unload: nvidia
> 
> hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in ModulesUnloadBlacklist (use --force to override).

 

Tu as fait quelque chose pour que ce msg ne s'affiche plus ?

----------

## Temet

Bah il a fait comme moi, il l'a viré de la liste des modules blacklistés.

Sinon, pour qu'il hiberne vite bah je flush la mémoire cache avant d'hiberner... il se réveille aussi BEAUCOUP plus vite!!!!

Forcément, copier et charger 200 Mo, c'est pas pareil que copier et charger 1Go.

----------

## SnowBear

Je n'ai pas de modules chargés (sauf ipw3945 mais il ne pose pas de problèmes)  :Wink: 

----------

## Animatrix

Voilà il fallait éditer nano /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

Qu'appelles tu "flusher la mémoire cache" ?

SI vous utilisez Gnome, quand vous faites Eteindre, hiberner est proposé.

Ca marche chez vous ? moi il me sort une erreur  :Sad: 

----------

## Temet

Je pense que cette entrée utiliser Software Suspend 1, pas 2  :Wink: 

Flusher la mémoire, c'est vider la mémoire cache. Je ne me rappelle pas de la commande, c'est un mec sur IRC qui me l'a filée.

----------

## geekounet

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> SI vous utilisez Gnome, quand vous faites Eteindre, hiberner est proposé.
> 
> Ca marche chez vous ? moi il me sort une erreur 

 

Si tu dis pas laquelle aussi ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

En tout cas, avec l'entrée du menu de E17 ça marche très bien, une fois /etc/enlightenment/sysactions.conf configuré  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Sous KDE aussi, si on utilise ce super TIP ... dont tout le monde se fout :'(

----------

## Animatrix

L'erreur : Hal n'a pas réussi à hiberner.

Veuillez vous référer à l'aide pour les problèmes les plus courants

Dans l'aide :

 *Quote:*   

> Lorsqu'une mise en veille prolongée échoue, il est possible que vous receviez l'avertissement ci-après. La raison la plus fréquente de cette notification est que l'utilisateur actuel ne dispose pas des permissions nécessaires pour procéder à une mise en veille prolongée ou à une hibernation de l'ordinateur.

 

----------

## Temet

Ah bah oui, faut être en root pour hiberner  :Wink: 

----------

## Animatrix

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ah bah oui, faut être en root pour hiberner 

 Je le sais.

Mais pourtant, il y a cette option, ca veut donc dire qu'il est possible de l'utiliser...

----------

## Temet

Cette option correspond à Software Suspend 1, assois toi dessus  :Wink: 

EDIT : fais toi comme moi un raccourci clavier vers "sudo hibernate" et ça va bien plus vite!  :Wink: 

----------

## _droop_

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Flusher la mémoire, c'est vider la mémoire cache. Je ne me rappelle pas de la commande, c'est un mec sur IRC qui me l'a filée.

 

```
echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches

echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches

```

 non ?

edit : si  :Laughing: 

----------

## Animatrix

Pour flusher, quand est-ce qu'il faut que ca s'exécute ?

Comment l'appliquer ?

Tu utilises quoi pour faire ton raccourci clavier ?

Il n'y a rien à faire pour que gnome prenne en compte supend2 ?

----------

## Animatrix

Juste pour savoir

hibernate >> Hiberner

hibernate-ram >> Mettre en veille

C'est bien ça ?

Donc, quand j'hiberne (extinction du pc), ca enregistre sur le DD et non sur la ram, c'est ça ?

----------

## SnowBear

C'est ça, ça enregistre dans ta partition /swap  :Wink: .

----------

## Temet

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Flusher la mémoire, c'est vider la mémoire cache. Je ne me rappelle pas de la commande, c'est un mec sur IRC qui me l'a filée. 
> 
> ```
> echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
> 
> ...

 

MDR !!!

@Animatrix:

- Pour flusher, quand est-ce qu'il faut que ca s'exécute ? 

> bah avant d'hiberner... après ça ne sert à rien.

- Comment l'appliquer ?

> En lisant la doc de Suspend 2, tu verras que tu peux faire des choses avant et après hibernation. Moi j'ai plein de trucs que je dois faire pour que le frequency scaling se remette en route par exemple.

- Tu utilises quoi pour faire ton raccourci clavier ?

> Kcontrol, et toi?

- Il n'y a rien à faire pour que gnome prenne en compte supend2 ?

> Si : tu fais un patch, un ebuild et tu recompiles... happy birthday o_O'

----------

## Animatrix

Pourrais-tu me dire ce que tu fais pour le frequency scaling, car j'ai aussi ce pb.

merci

----------

## Temet

Je m'autocite d'autre part:

.....

Et là, ça marche! ... jusqu'à que vous vous rendiez compte que si vous utilisez comme moi le governor "on demand" en frequency scaling, bah moi j'ai un des deux cores qui reste à fond de cale après une hibernation sur la swap (sur la ram ça roule).

Coup de bol, je ne suis pas un cas isolé!

Bon, si n'avez pas compilé le governor "userspace", bah il ne vous reste plus qu'à le faire.

Dans le fichier "common.conf", dans la partie "### misclaunch", mettez moi tout ça :

```
OnSuspend 90 cpufreq-set -g userspace

OnSuspend 91 cpufreq-set -c 1 -g userspace

OnSuspend 92 cpufreq-set -d 966000

OnSuspend 93 cpufreq-set -u 1830000

OnSuspend 94 cpufreq-set -f 1830000

OnSuspend 95 cpufreq-set -c 1 -d 966000

OnSuspend 96 cpufreq-set -c 1 -u 1830000

OnSuspend 97 cpufreq-set -c 1 -f 1830000

OnResume 59 cpufreq-set -d 966000

OnResume 58 cpufreq-set -u 1830000

OnResume 57 cpufreq-set -f 1830000

OnResume 56 cpufreq-set -c 1 -d 966000

OnResume 55 cpufreq-set -c 1 -u 1830000

OnResume 54 cpufreq-set -c 1 -f 1830000

OnResume 53 cpufreq-set -g ondemand

OnResume 52 cpufreq-set -c 1 -g ondemand
```

Si vous n'avez pas le même modèle que moi, ajustez les fréquences hein!!! Lisez moi le man de "cpufreq-set", ça vous fera du bien.

EDIT : c'est dans les infos "OnSuspend" que j'ai rajouté le flush de la ram en cache  :Wink: 

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

j'ai réglé mon problème avec grub.

J'avais le schéma de table suivant :

/ reiserfs

/home reiserfs

puis j'ai fait :

/boot ext2

/ reiserfs

/home reiserfs

Le problème a été résolu.

----------

## Animatrix

TU veux dire qu'il un /boot, pour que le pb disparaisse ?

----------

## SnowBear

Apparemment il faut que /boot soit sur de l'ext2 (système non journalisé).

----------

## razer

Pour ceux qui cherchent un moyen "esthétique" d'hiberner son ordi, voici mon petit remplacement au manager gnome par défaut :

Screenshot

Script en perl-gtk

Il nécessite un sudoers pour exécuter hibernate/halt sans passwd :

```
Cmnd_Alias DIV=/usr/sbin/hibernate,/sbin/halt,/sbin/reboot

razer   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:DIV
```

Pour le reste, mon ordi refuse aussi de s'hiberner/restorer avec X lancé, bien qu'il ne soit pas nécessaire chez moi de décharger le module nvidia.

Donc voici ma politique :

Lors de l'hibernation, je lance le script suivant :

```
# cat /usr/sbin/do_suspend 

#!/bin/bash

chvt 1

sleep 1

if [ ! "$(ps aux |grep gdm |grep -v grep)" = "" ]; then

        killall gdm

        sleep 3

fi

echo "1" > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches

echo "0" > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
```

Lors de la restauration (j'ai aussi des problèmes de désynchro horloge, d'ou le rdate sur mon serveur):

```
# cat /usr/sbin/do_resume

#!/bin/bash

/usr/bin/gdm &

rdate -s dalila
```

Voici pour terminer mon /etc/hibernate/common.conf :

```
# cat /etc/hibernate/common.conf |grep -v "#"

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs vfat

OnSuspend 30 /usr/sbin/do_suspend

OnResume 30 /usr/sbin/do_resume

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto
```

```
# cat /etc/hibernate/suspend2.conf |grep -v "#"

UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 2

Compressor lzf

Encryptor none

SuspendDevice swap:/dev/sda1

PowerdownMethod 5

ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_text

Include common.conf

```

Voilà, si tout çà peut aider...

----------

## SnowBear

Tuer X lors de l'hibernation c'est un peu c** :/

As tu essayé lors de la reprise de faire : ctrl+alt+f1 afin de revenir sur une console, puis ensuite alt+f7 ?

----------

## razer

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Tuer X lors de l'hibernation c'est un peu c** :/

 

Perso çà m'est totalement égal : pour moi le but de la manoeuvre est de booter en 30 sec, et d'avoir les applis en RAM

De plus j'ai des fenêtres lancées lors de ma session qui proviennent d'autres machine (un gkrellm sur mon serveur, entre autres), qu'il faudrait de toute manière redémarrer...

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> As tu essayé lors de la reprise de faire : ctrl+alt+f1 afin de revenir sur une console, puis ensuite alt+f7 ?

 

c'est ce que réalise mon "chvt 1", c'est donc idem : écran noir au restor, ssh obligatoire pour rebooter proprement la machine...

----------

## SnowBear

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'est ce que réalise mon "chvt 1", c'est donc idem : écran noir au restor, ssh obligatoire pour rebooter proprement la machine...

 

nop,

parce que moi en faisant celà je sors de la veille généré par gnome sans tuer X.

En faisant Alt+F7 je me retrouve sur mon bureau Gnome là ou il en était avant.

----------

## galerkin

désolé pour le squatt, mais vous utilisez quoi comme source pour le suspend2  :Question: 

----------

## razer

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nop,
> 
> parce que moi en faisant celà je sors de la veille généré par gnome sans tuer X.
> ...

 

Tu n'as pas dû bien comprendre : si je kill pas X, lors de mon restor mon pc est PLANTE, tout du moins ce qui concerne l'HID.

Le clavier ne répond pas de telle sorte que ctrl-alt-*, et même les magicsyskeys n'ont aucune influence.

Il y a pas mal de sources suceptibles d'être le cause :

beryl

kernel smp (p4 ht oblige)

agpart du kernel (grosse différence de perf avec nvagp)

EDIT : @galerkin -> j'utilise les vanilla patchés à la manoLast edited by razer on Sat May 19, 2007 1:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SnowBear

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> désolé pour le squatt, mais vous utilisez quoi comme source pour le suspend2 

 

suspend2-sources-2.6.19-r3

(je viens de voir que 2.6.21 vient de sortir en testing donc bientôt 2.6.21 ^^

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *SnowBear wrote:*   
> 
> nop,
> 
> parce que moi en faisant celà je sors de la veille généré par gnome sans tuer X.
> ...

 

Effectivement je ne l'avais pas compris comme celà

----------

